# Wrist Plate HCPCS ??



## karismithx (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm trying to find out if there is a HCPCS code for a volar plate. I've looked in the program I use (Encoder Pro) and I've been able to find anything. If anyone has billed for a fixation plate and you know of a HCPCS code I'd be happy to hear from you.
Thanks
Kari


----------



## waneta00 (Jan 6, 2010)

Per CMS C1713 may include orthopedic plates.


----------



## Ishvindersingh (Jan 7, 2010)

As per the code description C1713 is for anchor/screw. Can i get that CMS list where it says that C1713 can be used for plate.


----------



## ASC CODER (Jan 7, 2010)

CMS Device Code Definition - Implantable pins and/or screws that are used to oppose soft tissue-to-bone, tendon-to-bone, or bone-to-bone. Screws oppose tissues via drilling as follows: soft tissue-to-bone, tendon-to-bone, or bone-to-bone fixation. Pins are inserted or drilled into bone, principally with the intent to facilitate stabilization or oppose bone-to-bone. This may include orthopedic plates with accompanying washers and nuts. This category also applies to synthetic bone substitutes that may be used to fill bony void or gaps (i.e., bone substitute implanted into a bony defect created from trauma or surgery).


----------

